# Duplicate HD Channels "+" Plus Channels



## eandras (Feb 16, 2007)

Today as I was adding HBO2WHD to my favorites list I notied that USA has 2 HD channels with the same channel number 242 the only difference was the Logo USAHD and +USAHD other channels like SyFy was the same. What is going on are they going to be new subchannels?

Ed


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

eandras said:


> Today as I was adding HBO2WHD to my favorites list I notied that USA has 2 HD channels with the same channel number 242 the only difference was the Logo USAHD and +USAHD other channels like SyFy was the same. What is going on are they going to be new subchannels?
> 
> Ed


Over flow? but USA does not have sports right now maybe for NHL or Olympics part time feeds? . Planes for USA West HD?

Tied to that channel 750 that says USA Olympic Channel HD but is Science Channel HD


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Mapping error.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> Mapping error.


Why would it be a mapping error if they actually have two different channel names?

I am seeing this too, with the duplicate channel but with a plus...


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

Interesting


----------



## scott0702 (Nov 25, 2006)

MTV and VH1 also.


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

What does this all mean.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Did a check. GUIDE lists channel 242 as USA (HD and SD feeds). Channel 750 listed as USA Olympic Channel HD (Exclusive programing includes championship tennis and golf events) but is currently broadcasting Science Channel HD.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

djzack67 said:


> What does this all mean.


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=195334

listed

242 USAHD
242 +USAHD maybe USA Olympic Channel HD or USA West HD?
244 SyfyHD 
244 +SyfyHD maybe Chiller HD or Syfy West HD
252 LifetimeHD
252 +LifetimeHD maybe Lifetime Moive network HD? or Lifetime West HD?

MTV = MTV 2 HD?
VH1 = ??? VH1 soul HD? VH1 Classic HD?


----------



## Barmat (Aug 27, 2006)

For me these west coast feeds are a waste. I have several networked DVRs and rarely if ever watch live TV. 

Message to D*/ Please, please, please. AMC HD.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Barmat said:


> For me these west coast feeds are a waste. I have several networked DVRs and rarely if ever watch live TV.
> 
> Message to D*/ Please, please, please. AMC HD.


Those three already do encores of their shows later in the night. So if they are West, I gain nothing.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Please, let's not turn this into another HD anticipation thread.


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

So honestly what does this mean. Why are they there.


----------



## maonstad (Jul 13, 2007)

I noticed that the plus channels only show up on my hr-20/100 receiver. The other three (the h21-100 x2 receivers, and h20-100) do not show the plus channels. The three receivers are only 1080i televisions while the hd dvr is 1080p. Could there be something extra for 1080p televisions?


----------



## Raidertank (Sep 29, 2009)

I have the same on my HR22-100 but not on my HR24-200 very odd indeed


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

maonstad said:


> I noticed that the plus channels only show up on my hr-20/100 receiver. The other three (the h21-100 x2 receivers, and h20-100) do not show the plus channels. The three receivers are only 1080i televisions while the hd dvr is 1080p. Could there be something extra for 1080p televisions?


Unless they are picture tube type HDTVs, there are no actual "1080i" TVs. For HD flat panels only 1080P or 720P. Did you perhaps mean 720P models?



Raidertank said:


> I have the same on my HR22-100 but not on my HR24-200 very odd indeed


Similar pattern here as well. Strange "+" channels showing up on my HR21-200's EPG, but not on the HR24-500, HR22-100, and H21-200.

Yes, weird to say the least ...


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

maonstad said:


> I noticed that the plus channels only show up on my hr-20/100 receiver. The other three *(the h21-100 x2 receivers, and h20-100) do not show the plus channels.* The three receivers are only 1080i televisions while the hd dvr is 1080p. Could there be something extra for 1080p televisions?


They're on my H25


----------



## maonstad (Jul 13, 2007)

HoTat2 said:


> Unless they are picture tube type HDTVs, there are no actual "1080i" TVs. For HD flat panels only 1080P or 720P. Did you perhaps mean 720P models?
> 
> Similar pattern here as well. Strange "+" channels showing up on my HR21-200's EPG, but not on the HR24-500, HR22-100, and H21-200.
> 
> Yes, weird to say the least ...


I do have 3 flat panels that maximum rate is 1080i. I have 1 flat panel that is 1080p.

2 westinghouses = 1080i
1 magnovox = 1080i
1 samsung = 1080p


----------



## dvdmth (Jul 24, 2008)

HoTat2 said:


> Unless they are picture tube type HDTVs, there are no actual "1080i" TVs. For HD flat panels only 1080P or 720P. Did you perhaps mean 720P models?


We have an old LCD TV in our basement that supports 480i, 480p, and 1080i only (no 720p, no 1080p).


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

They're showing up on my HR24's configured for 101 only, but just a blank screen shows up.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

maonstad said:


> I do have 3 flat panels that maximum rate is 1080i. I have 1 flat panel that is 1080p.
> 
> 2 westinghouses = 1080i
> 1 magnovox = 1080i
> 1 samsung = 1080p


What I mean was that all flat panel TVs are progressive scan and never actually display an interlaced image.

The set's internal scaler/de-interlacer chips convert any of the supported input formats, interlaced or otherwise, to either 720P or 1080P for display or some variation within those two basic categories.


----------



## hbkbiggestfan (May 25, 2007)

Anyone figure out what's with the "+" duplicate channels yet??? Weird...


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hbkbiggestfan said:


> Anyone figure out what's with the "+" duplicate channels yet??? Weird...


Directv is trying to beat Dish with More HD Channels so they just Upped the Ante!!! :lol:


----------



## richall01 (Sep 30, 2007)

Not getting them on my H23/600.


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

DIRECTV now has more invisible HD channels than either DISH or Cable!


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"mystic7" said:


> DIRECTV now has more invisible HD channels than either DISH or Cable!


LOL!!!


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

maonstad said:


> I do have 3 flat panels that maximum rate is 1080i. I have 1 flat panel that is 1080p.
> 
> 2 westinghouses = 1080i
> 1 magnovox = 1080i
> 1 samsung = 1080p





dvdmth said:


> We have an old LCD TV in our basement that supports 480i, 480p, and 1080i only (no 720p, no 1080p).





HoTat2 said:


> What I mean was that all flat panel TVs are progressive scan and never actually display an interlaced image.
> 
> The set's internal scaler/de-interlacer chips convert any of the supported input formats, interlaced or otherwise, to either 720P or 1080P for display or some variation within those two basic categories.


The older LCD panel/RPTVs are 1366x768p


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

KyL416 said:


> They're showing up on my HR24's configured for 101 only, but just a blank screen shows up.


Both my HR22-100s have them and they both show what is on the main channel. I can't tell any difference and the resolution is the same.


----------



## biggie4852 (Jul 9, 2007)

Showing + channel on my HR21/700 but not on either HR23/700...


----------



## curbside (Jun 30, 2007)

These are showing up on my H24


----------



## ohills (Sep 16, 2006)

Showing up on all my boxes, HR20 HR22 HR24


----------



## Tiger Tony (Dec 16, 2006)

242 USAHD
242 +USAHD 
244 SyfyHD 
244 +SyfyHD m
252 LifetimeHD
252 +LifetimeHD

I came here looking for an answer to this. I'm more baffled as to why no one can explain. Here at DBSTalk, no explanation. wtf!
What are these "+ channels" all about?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Tiger Tony said:


> . . . .
> I came here looking for an answer to this. I'm more baffled as to why no one can explain. Here at DBSTalk, no explanation. wtf!
> What are these "+ channels" all about?


Has anyone called DTV?


----------



## espnjason (Sep 30, 2008)

I am still awaiting this boards satellite monitors to explain this. For all I know, this could be testing for basic HD on the transponders, but don't take my word for it.


----------



## KVH (Feb 3, 2007)

I see them on my H23-600. I'm curious to see what they are?


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow, I'm really surprised there's not more movement and comments on this.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Not seeing it now but a wile ago i seen 2 tru tv channels with one or both had +and 1 was in HD.


----------



## murry27409 (Oct 16, 2007)

They appeared on my HR20-100 early this morning. Not showing up on the HR22-100.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

I did not notice this on my HR20-100 yesterday, but I will check again tonight and report in.


----------



## thelucky1 (Feb 23, 2009)

They are showing up on my HR20/100 as well.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

gfrang said:


> Not seeing it now but a wile ago i seen 2 tru tv channels with one or both had +and 1 was in HD.


How do I get truTV HD for NCAA® tournament games?

During games broadcast on the truTV SD channel (Mar. 15-20), a message will alert customers to the HD broadcast on Ch. 246-1. Since truTV HD will not be a full-time HD channel, only NCAA programming will be available in HD.

For more details about specific games, see our interactive tournament bracket.

Check your local listings for your CBS affiliate and tune to the channels below for more coverage:
truTV - Ch. 246 & 246-1
TNT - Ch. 245
TBS - Ch. 247

Schedule

Date Games Channels
Mar 15 - 16, 2011 Play-in games TruTV
Mar 17 - 18, 2011 Second round CBS, TNT, TruTV, TBS
Mar 19 - 20, 2011 Third round CBS, TNT, TruTV, TBS
Mar 24 - 25, 2011 Regional Semi-Finals CBS and TBS
Mar 26 - 27, 2011 Regional Finals CBS
Apr 2, 2011 National Semi-Finals CBS
Apr 4, 2011 National Championship CBS

i guess this explans what i saw


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

gfrang said:


> Not seeing it now but a wile ago i seen 2 tru tv channels with one or both had +and 1 was in HD.


That was for March Madness.

What mode is your Guide set to? It needs to be _Channels I Get_.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

They're still here on my HR24's, despite the fact that I just have a round 18inch dish.


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hmmm mm. Surprised Someone with connections hasn't chimed in yet


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"djzack67" said:


> Hmmm mm. Surprised Someone with connections hasn't chimed in yet


Maybe means there is nothing to see.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

ATARI said:


> I did not notice this on my HR20-100 yesterday, but I will check again tonight and report in.


Nope, not seeing it.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

Any chance these + channels are being tested in house for maybe an interactive feature or some special feature? Directv likes to name things plus or +....I remember years ago my long gone RCA DRD430 was interactive with NBC and FOX for a very brief time.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Whatever it is, DirecTV needs to address it ASAP. My mom didn't realize what they were and ending up scheduling recordings on them, which of course ended up blank. one show (Eureka) isn't even repeating tonight's episode before next week. While it's just remapping to the HD channel for those with ka setups and no harm, for those of us with 18 inch dishes it doesn't show anything.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Total guess here, but I'm guessing it's a guide data bug.


----------



## adkinsjm (Mar 25, 2003)

KyL416 said:


> Whatever it is, DirecTV needs to address it ASAP. My mom didn't realize what they were and ending up scheduling recordings on them, which of course ended up blank. one show (Eureka) isn't even repeating tonight's episode before next week. While it's just remapping to the HD channel for those with ka setups and no harm, for those of us with 18 inch dishes it doesn't show anything.


They'll get right on that for you.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

adkinsjm said:


> They'll get right on that for you.


Perhaps they already are right on it. DIRECTV does care and does work on these problems as quickly as possible.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## loveshockey (Feb 25, 2008)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Total guess here, but I'm guessing it's a guide data bug.


For a couple days now???

Wouldn't you think they would've put new data in the stream to remove them ASAP?

Makes me think there's more to it...


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

"loveshockey" said:


> For a couple days now???
> 
> Wouldn't you think they would've put new data in the stream to remove them ASAP?
> 
> Makes me think there's more to it...


I wonder


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm really surprised no one who know what these are has chimed in, even if it is just an error. Very un-DBSTalk-like.


----------



## thelucky1 (Feb 23, 2009)

paulman182 said:


> I'm really surprised no one who know what these are has chimed in, even if it is just an error. Very un-DBSTalk-like.


It must be a big secret! Shhhh....:lol:


----------



## nc88keyz (Aug 12, 2007)

Hulu "+"


My wife didnt know what it was either. I told her i would go to the source. 

Big Let Down lol


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

The folks that are seeing the "+" channels have at some point entered the EDGECUTTER search. If you are seeing the "+" channels and are not a member or no longer a member of the Cutting Edge program please enter IAMANEDGECUTTER NOT keyword search and they will go away.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Interesting. Now I'm more curious.


----------



## drknight0 (Mar 18, 2008)

"Scott Kocourek" said:


> The folks that are seeing the "+" channels have at some point entered the EDGECUTTER search. If you are seeing the "+" channels and are not a member or no longer a member of the Cutting Edge program please enter IAMANEDGECUTTER NOT keyword search and they will go away.


Even more curious....


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

"paulman182" said:


> I'm really surprised no one who know what these are has chimed in, even if it is just an error. Very un-DBSTalk-like.


I agree


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

"drknight0" said:


> Even more curious....


Me too


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

According to Google, this page was added or changed at about 9:00am eastern on August 5, 2011.

http://www.cnbc.com/id/20996011

A hint?

EDIT: Never mind - it looks like all it refers to is the wing with info they have for HD broadcasts. D* has already had it for a while.


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

"Sea bass" said:


> Any chance these + channels are being tested in house for maybe an interactive feature or some special feature? Directv likes to name things plus or +....I remember years ago my long gone RCA DRD430 was interactive with NBC and FOX for a very brief time.


You may be on to something here


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Why is it that I now have 3 channels listed for some. For example I have the normal USA HD & Standard def USA then I also have a 3rd channel that says +USA. I have heard nothing about this... so what is it?


----------



## KeepingItCuttingEdge (Dec 31, 2007)

I had seen these the other day and thought it was a glitch. Now I added them and see they are +USA, +Lifetime, +MTV, etc.

Any news as to what these are?

THANKS


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=195331


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

yeah sorry i searched for + channels and came up with nothing but this thread also reveals nothing so whats up??????


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

west99999 said:


> yeah sorry i searched for + channels and came up with nothing but this thread also reveals nothing so whats up??????


DirecTV doesn't want it to be known yet.


----------



## caseyf5 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

I had the 5 +HD additional channels 242 +USAHD, 244 +SyfyHD, 252 +LIFEHD. 331 +MTVHD and 335 +VH1HD. It was also part of my guide information disappearing every four days. This is listed in the DIRECTV HD DVR/Receiver Discussion under Guide resets every 4 days. I was using an external hard drive and the solution was to reformat the hard drive and as I type the problems have disappeared. The help was most welcome. Remember YMMV or this may or may not help with your problem. To answer a question posed about calling DTV and reporting it I most certainly did. I am sure that some one other than myself called in this problem also.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

caseyf5 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I had the 5 +HD additional channels 242 +USAHD, 244 +SyfyHD, 252 +LIFEHD. 331 +MTVHD and 335 +VH1HD. It was also part of my guide information disappearing every four days. This is listed in the DIRECTV HD DVR/Receiver Discussion under Guide resets every 4 days. I was using an external hard drive and the solution was to reformat the hard drive and as I type the problems have disappeared. The help was most welcome. Remember YMMV or this may or may not help with your problem. To answer a question posed about calling DTV and reporting it I most certainly did. I am sure that some one other than myself called in this problem also.


Did you see Scott's comment awhile back?



Scott Kocourek said:


> The folks that are seeing the "+" channels have at some point entered the EDGECUTTER search. *If you are seeing the "+" channels and are not a member or no longer a member of the Cutting Edge program please enter IAMANEDGECUTTER NOT keyword search and they will go away.*


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks Lame Lefty. I added the "+" Plus Channels to the thread title, maybe that will help folks find the answers they seek.

There is no reason to call a CSR for help, the likely will not know what the problem is and it will just cause confusion.

Just enter a keyword search IAMANEDGECUTTER NOT and they will go away.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Maybe they are mapping the ethernet VOD channels next to the regular channels


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Scott Kocourek said:


> The folks that are seeing the "+" channels have at some point entered the EDGECUTTER search. If you are seeing the "+" channels *and are not a member or no longer a member of the Cutting Edge program* please enter IAMANEDGECUTTER NOT keyword search and they will go away.


Even though I don't recall specifically entering the "EDGECUTTER search," I guess this otherwise explains why the "IAMANEDGECUTTER NOT" keyword search did not work for me in removing those "+" duplicates on one of my HD-DVRs since I subscribe to the CE forum. Not to actually participate in any firmware beta testing as I really don't have an available HD STB receiver or DVR here to serve as a lab rat, but to be able to read the posts there.

Any how, those strange "+" channel duplicates disappeared on their own a few days ago.


----------



## caseyf5 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello LameLefty,

Yes I did see Scott Kocourek's info posted above mine. I tried it and unfortunately it did not work for me. I eventually went the whole nine yards and formatted my hard drives to fix the problem for me. I hope that for most people used Scott's tip and for them it is successful.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"caseyf5" said:


> Hello LameLefty,
> 
> Yes I did see Scott Kocourek's info posted above mine. I tried it and unfortunately it did not work for me. I eventually went the whole nine yards and formatted my hard drives to fix the problem for me. I hope that for most people used Scott's tip and for them it is successful.


Is this a problem? Or just a curiosity?


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

caseyf5 said:


> Hello LameLefty,
> 
> Yes I did see Scott Kocourek's info posted above mine. I tried it and unfortunately it did not work for me. I eventually went the whole nine yards and formatted my hard drives to fix the problem for me. I hope that for most people used Scott's tip and for them it is successful.


 It could take a few days after entering the search for them to disappear however you must *make sure you enter it as a KEYWORD SEARCH by pressing the RED button on the remote, not a name search* when you enter the keyword for them to go away. Formatting was a bit of overkill.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

TBlazer07 said:


> It could take a few days after entering the search for them to disappear however you must *make sure you enter it as a KEYWORD SEARCH by pressing the RED button on the remote, not a name search* when you enter the keyword for them to go away. Formatting was a bit of overkill.


I'd have to agree. Most things "CE" are temporary. I could understand formatting if the issue drastically impaired usage, but to get rid of the extra channels...not so much.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I have the +channels in the guide of the one dvr of mine that's never had a CE on it. Nor have I performed a Edgecutter search on it.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> I have the +channels in the guide of the one dvr of mine that's never had a CE on it. Nor have I performed a Edgecutter search on it.


Did you try the IAMANEDGECUTTER NOT search, just in case?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

"Jeremy W" said:


> Did you try the IAMANEDGECUTTER NOT search, just in case?


There's no just in case. I only put ce's on the living room dvr. The +channels in the guide aren't a big deal since I use a custom guide setup... I had to go into "all channels" to see the +. I'm just making the observation that this doesn't seem to be limited to ce participating dvr's.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> There's no just in case.


There's *always* a just in case, especially in situations like this. But whatever, makes no difference to me.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I saw in one of the threads that this is showing up in the latest NR but I don't know if that is true or not.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> I saw in one of the threads that this is showing up in the latest NR but I don't know if that is true or not.


That would sync up with what BubblePuppy is saying, so it probably is true.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

"paulman182" said:


> I saw in one of the threads that this is showing up in the latest NR but I don't know if that is true or not.


My living room HR70 was used for ce's but now has the latest NR, which the bedroom dvr has (which never had a ce). Both are showing the +channels. 
It will be interesting to see what is in store, if any thing.


----------



## Darkscream (Mar 8, 2008)

More of these popping up...


I noticed Discovery, Food Network, ESPN, ESPN2, HGTV, Bravo, FX amongst others now have "+" duplicates as well.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Everything points to these being markers for VOD pages. Why DirecTV decided it would be a good idea to clutter up the guide even further is beyond me.


----------



## mattgwyther (May 22, 2007)

"Jeremy W" said:


> Everything points to these being markers for VOD pages. Why DirecTV decided it would be a good idea to clutter up the guide even further is beyond me.


Might not be that cluttered once the new GUI launches... markers could have something to do with enhanced experience in the new GUI


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

mattgwyther said:


> Might not be that cluttered once the new GUI launches... markers could have something to do with enhanced experience in the new GUI


I considered that, believe me. I'm still leaning towards more clutter.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

mattgwyther said:


> Might not be that cluttered once the new GUI launches... markers could have something to do with enhanced experience in the new GUI


Even if that is true (like a blue button popup for On Demand or something), it is still a mistake that the old GUI sees them. They should be filtered.

That is, if this is all about the new GUI and On Demand.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> Even if that is true (like a blue button popup for On Demand or something), it is still a mistake that the old GUI sees them. They should be filtered.
> 
> That is, if this is all about the new GUI and On Demand.


Really, it doesn't matter what they're there for. They're clearly not ready to be used on the publically released software in which they're appearing, so they shouldn't be there at all. There's probably some stupid reason why they "have" to be there, though.


----------



## murry27409 (Oct 16, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> I saw in one of the threads that this is showing up in the latest NR but I don't know if that is true or not.


Both my HR22-100 (on CE) and HR20-100 (on NR) are both showing the + channels, including the additional ones that have appeared recently.


----------



## mattgwyther (May 22, 2007)

Sounds like something DirecTV should beta test.. If only there was someway DirecTV could identify which customers want to participate in an open beta... Hmm like a keyword search or something, then DirecTV would know that those customers are will to deal with a little blip once in a while.

DirecTV should try and set up a program like that! I think this forum might be a good place to do it....


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

mattgwyther said:


> Sounds like something DirecTV should beta test.. If only there was someway DirecTV could identify which customers want to participate in an open beta... Hmm like a keyword search or something, then DirecTV would know that those customers are will to deal with a little blip once in a while.


Apparently that's what they did at first, then they rolled it out in the last NR although it's still not ready to go.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Really, it doesn't matter what they're there for. They're clearly not ready to be used on the publically released software in which they're appearing, so they shouldn't be there at all. There's probably some stupid reason why they "have" to be there, though.


True.

I love the hysteria, though. Just take them out of the favorites. They don't seem to be doing much of anything except it is causing duplicates in searches.


----------



## murry27409 (Oct 16, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> True.
> 
> They don't seem to be doing much of anything except it is causing duplicates in searches.


I've noticed that a few of my ARSL's have attempted to record on the + channel. I read that someone had that occur and did not get a proper recording, so I've been deleting the + item in the ToDo list, JIC.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Is anyone seeing this after running the IAMANEDGECUTTER NOT search? I have been told it is NOT in the national release, it is only visible for people who have run the IAMANEDGECUTTER search. If you are not "an edge cutter" you should not run this search.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

murry27409 said:


> I've noticed that a few of my ARSL's have attempted to record on the + channel. I read that someone had that occur and did not get a proper recording, so I've been deleting the + item in the ToDo list, JIC.


You can record both at the same time. I just tested it on ESPN and +ESPN. But it ties up both tuners, so it does not treat it like the same stream like overlapping programs do. The +channel recordings could prevent another show from recording if both tuners are tied up.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Is anyone seeing this after running the IAMANEDGECUTTER NOT search? I have been told it is NOT in the national release, it is only visible for people who have run the IAMANEDGECUTTER search. If you are not "an edge cutter" you should not run this search.


I just tried it. The +'s are still there but other things from the CE are gone. How long until it is supposed to work?


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Set up a Favorite List. If you use Channels I Get or All Channels the + channels will be there


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> I love the hysteria, though. Just take them out of the favorites. They don't seem to be doing much of anything except it is causing duplicates in searches.


There appears to be issues with recordings as well. It's really just another example of the sloppy work that we have seen pop up from time to time through the years. I've said it countless times in the past and I still believe it: there is something very wrong with DirecTV's development processes. They have major issues at least once per year, and it only seems to be getting worse.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

murry27409 said:


> ... I read that someone had that occur and did not get a proper recording, so I've been deleting the + item in the ToDo list, JIC.


That individual had the "+" channels appear in the guide on his HR24s, while set up for SD only service with the round dish.

Therefore when his mother accidently set up some recordings on those channels they naturally came out blank on playback since the tuner tried to tune to an HD channel to record them and could not of course.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2826512#post2826512
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2828249#post2828249


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> There appears to be issues with recordings as well. It's really just another example of the sloppy work that we have seen pop up from time to time through the years. I've said it countless times in the past and I still believe it: there is something very wrong with DirecTV's development processes. They have major issues at least once per year, and it only seems to be getting worse.


Generally bad all over anymore. No one knows how to test things very well. There are a lot of things that can slip by with all the permuations and use cases but there are basic things like this that show up in software that make you shake your head.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> I just tried it. The +'s are still there but other things from the CE are gone. How long until it is supposed to work?


Like any guide data change it may take a while. I don't know the exact time. Refreshing services or rebooting may hasten the change.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Jeremy W said:


> I've said it countless times in the past and I still believe it: there is something very wrong with DirecTV's development processes. They have major issues at least once per year, and it only seems to be getting worse.


I hope you're not referring to the "+" channels as a major issue, are you?!

~Alan


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> I hope you're not referring to the "+" channels as a major issue, are you?!


In the case of them causing recordings to be screwed up, I would consider that a major issue. Otherwise, it's just another example of consistently sloppy work.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> Generally bad all over anymore. No one knows how to test things very well. There are a lot of things that can slip by with all the permuations and use cases but there are basic things like this that show up in software that make you shake your head.


Whoever is in charge and allows stuff like this to go on needs to be fired. I realize that will hurt some people's feelings, because there are probably people on this site who know that person personally. But it's absolutely ridiculous. DirecTV is a multi-billion dollar company with millions of subscribers. They simply should not be having issues like this.

DirecTV controls the entire chain. There's no excuse for this.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> In the case of them causing recordings to be screwed up, I would consider that a major issue. Otherwise, it's just another example of consistently sloppy work.


The only way they will screw up recordings if you are recording using a search rather than a series link or manual selection and you are using both tuners at the time. And, of course, it is one of the channels with the + equivalent.

If you prune the + versions out of your to do list for those instances, all is fine. If you use favorites lists and only use manual selection from the guide and series links, you may not even know they are there. I did not know about them until they were reported here.

Probably few people actually use autorecord off searches (because they are not a great method of getting what you want), so it is relatively minor.

But I agree that it is a symptom of sloppiness.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Jeremy W said:


> In the case of them causing recordings to be screwed up, I would consider that a major issue. Otherwise, it's just another example of consistently sloppy work.


The example that HoTat2 quoted of recordings being screwed up is unfortunate. However, I don't see that as being anything more than an unfortunate incident.

I'm not saying that DirecTV's not without it's screw-ups (I noticed yesterday that I'm ONCE AGAIN experiencing an issue with one of my local channels... AARGGHH!!!), but I really don't see this as being anything more than an accidental "blip," and in time, maybe we'll find out the cause.

~Alan<~~~~~~~~Who is thinking the "+" channels might be special feeds for DBSTalk.com mods...


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Whoever is in charge and allows stuff like this to go on needs to be fired. I realize that will hurt some people's feelings, because there are probably people on this site who know that person personally. But it's absolutely ridiculous. DirecTV is a multi-billion dollar company with millions of subscribers. They simply should not be having issues like this.
> 
> DirecTV controls the entire chain. There's no excuse for this.


It is not just DirecTV. Software standards have gone to hell in a lot of ways. No one is taught how to write compact, quick, dependable code anymore and the projects have gotten so complex that you are assured of bugs in everything. I see it every day at work with things we do internally to things we buy to things we contract. Quality assurance is often considered non-value-added and is cut on top of the lack of actual training to write good code in the first place.

I only expect it to get worse with everything.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> ~Alan<~~~~~~~~Who is thinking the "+" channels might be special feeds for DBSTalk.com mods...


Where is +AMCHD and +BBCAHD then?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> I really don't see this as being anything more than an accidental "blip,"


If it were the only "blip" that would be one thing. But "blips" happen all the time now. How many times has bad guide data locked up every DVR in the country? How long have subscribers with certain DVR models had to endure 30+ second channel changes?

It's ridiculous.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Just to engage in a little banter, and to counter what you're saying:

How many times has DIRECTV acted proactively to deal with problems that they didn't cause? 
How many times have DBSTalkers come to their own rescue and come up with innovative solutions? 
How many times has DIRECTV listened to the people here and actively worked on issues?

You can always look at things two ways.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

tonyd79 said:


> Where is +AMCHD and +BBCAHD then?


Coming "soon!" 



Jeremy W said:


> If it were the only "blip" that would be one thing. But "blips" happen all the time now. How many times has bad guide data locked up every DVR in the country? How long have subscribers with certain DVR models had to endure 30+ second channel changes?
> 
> It's ridiculous.


How many times have bad guide data locked up every DVR in the country?!  Once, right?! 

My HR23-700 is running fairly fast compared to early last year. It's certainly not as fast as my HR24-100, but then my Netbook runs faster than an old desktop PC at my house.

~Alan


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> It is not just DirecTV. Software standards have gone to hell in a lot of ways. No one is taught how to write compact, quick, dependable code anymore and the projects have gotten so complex that you are assured of bugs in everything. I see it every day at work with things we do internally to things we buy to things we contract. Quality assurance is often considered non-value-added and is cut on top of the lack of actual training to write good code in the first place.
> 
> I only expect it to get worse with everything.


Unfortunately, you're totally correct. But "everyone else sucks too!" isn't an excuse.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> How many times have bad guide data locked up every DVR in the country?!  Once, right?!


Off the top of my head, twice.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Unfortunately, you're totally correct. But "everyone else sucks too!" isn't an excuse.


No, it is not. What it is is an epidemic. Some companies take a tough stand on it in the face of it all but those are going to be mission critical or life critical aspects. I will bet that DirecTV takes a much tougher stance on their rocket science end of things and companies that are dealing with medical sciences had better take a tougher stance.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Jeremy W said:


> Off the top of my head, twice.


Aah!

I was at work when all the "issues" happened, and since I didn't have any recordings set at those times, it didn't really affect me.

~Alan


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Is anyone seeing this after running the IAMANEDGECUTTER NOT search? I have been told it is NOT in the national release, it is only visible for people who have run the IAMANEDGECUTTER search. If you are not "an edge cutter" you should not run this search.


Okay. Test completed. I ran IAMANEDGECUTTER NOT then rebooted twice to flush the guide data. + channels are gone.

I will leave it that way for the rest of the day to see if they come back. Then I will turn edge cutter back on to see if they appear again.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> I will bet that DirecTV takes a much tougher stance on their rocket science end of things


I don't know if DirecTV handles their own TT&C, but if they do I guarantee someone else wrote the software. :lol:


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> I don't know if DirecTV handles their own TT&C, but if they do I guarantee someone else wrote the software. :lol:


That is one way to take care of it. Outsource it!


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Let me get this straight, I do not have any of the "+" channels in my guide but I use custom channel lists. So is a custom channel guide an easy way to avoid seeing these channels and avoid missed recordings? Or one can run the IAMANEDGECUTTER NOT and get rid of them, if that doesn't work a double reboot to flush the guide info?

I'm sorry, but I know it's slightly inconvenient and annoying to some to see these channels but having a channel in my guide that I cannot tune to doesn't sound like it should be career ending.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Thats it set up a favorite list


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> ~Alan<~~~~~~~~Who is thinking the "+" channels might be special feeds for DBSTalk.com mods...


I can say with certainty, that's not true.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Scott Kocourek said:


> having a channel in my guide that I cannot tune to doesn't sound like it should be career ending.


Good thing nobody in this thread suggested that.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Let me get this straight, I do not have any of the "+" channels in my guide but I use custom channel lists. *So is a custom channel guide an easy way to avoid seeing these channels and avoid missed recordings? * Or one can run the IAMANEDGECUTTER NOT and get rid of them, if that doesn't work a double reboot to flush the guide info?
> 
> I'm sorry, but I know it's slightly inconvenient and annoying to some to see these channels but having a channel in my guide that I cannot tune to doesn't sound like it should be career ending.


That's how I haven't seen the + channels until reading about it here. I haven't had any recording issues. When I go the guide for all channels I see the +Doppelganger channels for all of the HD channels. My custom guide eliminates those from being displayed.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Let me get this straight, I do not have any of the "+" channels in my guide but I use custom channel lists. So is a custom channel guide an easy way to avoid seeing these channels and avoid missed recordings? Or one can run the IAMANEDGECUTTER NOT and get rid of them, if that doesn't work a double reboot to flush the guide info?
> 
> I'm sorry, but I know it's slightly inconvenient and annoying to some to see these channels but having a channel in my guide that I cannot tune to doesn't sound like it should be career ending.


I can't even imagine NOT using a custom channel list.

Between the PPV, infomercial channels, shopping channels, (most) PI channels, Sonic Tap channels, sports channels, DoD channels, etc... I'd want to throw the remote.



Stuart Sweet said:


> I can say with certainty, that's not true.


Yeah... I probably should have put a smiley by that. :nono:

I scrolled down and started laughing when I saw the "+" sign next to a Mod's name.

~Alan


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

I haven't looked at the all channels list for some time but has anyone noted if these + channels correspond to "network" channels having a Direct TV VOD "channel"? I would guess yes based upon what I've seen.

My other guess is that these are the bridges for the receivers search functionality to soon bridge scheduled programming to VOD content transparently to the user.

Pure speculation on my part as I haven't mapped them one for one but the stations mentioned in these threads lead me to believe they may be a first blush of symbolic links to VOD channels to enhance smart search.

Now if the search engine already has done this and I just haven't discovered that, then I'm just being openly stupid:grin:

Don "PROOMA: Pulled Right Out Of My *SS" Bolton


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Alan Gordon said:


> I can't even imagine NOT using a custom channel list.
> 
> Between the PPV, infomercial channels, shopping channels, (most) PI channels, Sonic Tap channels, sports channels, DoD channels, etc... I'd want to throw the remote.
> 
> ...


 For those that don't know the "+" next to a username at the bottom of the page are people in your friends list.

Pretty funny observation though.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Scott Kocourek said:


> For those that don't know the "+" next to a username at the bottom of the page are people in your friends list.
> 
> Pretty funny observation though.


!rolling :bang !rolling :bang !rolling :bang !rolling :bang !rolling

OK...

Correction...

~Alan<~~~~~~~~~Who is thinking the "+" channels might be special feeds for my DBSTalk.com friends...


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> I can't even imagine NOT using a custom channel list.
> 
> Between the PPV, infomercial channels, shopping channels, (most) PI channels, Sonic Tap channels, sports channels, DoD channels, etc... I'd want to throw the remote.
> 
> ...


Totally agree. When I go to a friend's house and they don't have a custom list set up and have no clue about blocking SD duplicates it's enough to make question whether or not I want to be friends with them any more. :bang


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Is it me or are there more of them today, including some espn channels?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Darkscream said:


> More of these popping up...
> 
> I noticed Discovery, Food Network, ESPN, ESPN2, HGTV, Bravo, FX amongst others now have "+" duplicates as well.


Yeah, they do seem to be increasing.

Currently I see

206 +ESPN
209 +ESPN2
229 +HGTVHD
231 +foodHD
237 +BRVOHD
241 +SpikeHD
242 +USAHD
244 +SyfyHD
245 +TNTHD
248 +FXHD
249 +COMHD
252 +LIFEHD
265 +A&EHD
278 +DSCHD
280 +TLCHD
311 +ABCFHD
331 +MTVHD
335 +VH1HD
355 +CNBCHD​


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

SPACEMAKER said:


> Totally agree. When I go to a friend's house and they don't have a custom list set up and have no clue about blocking SD duplicates it's enough to make question whether or not I want to be friends with them any more. :bang


I've got one friend that will not set up a custom list, I offer to do it every time I'm at his house.

First thing when a new receiver goes in, custom guide.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

SPACEMAKER said:


> Totally agree. When I go to a friend's house and they don't have a custom list set up and have no clue about blocking SD duplicates it's enough to make question whether or not I want to be friends with them any more. :bang





Scott Kocourek said:


> I've got one friend that will not set up a custom list, I offer to do it every time I'm at his house.
> 
> First thing when a new receiver goes in, custom guide.


That's usually the most fun I have all year... :scratchin :blush: 

~Alan


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"Drucifer" said:


> Yeah, they do seem to be increasing.
> 
> Currently I see
> 
> ...


Could you add some color to that list so I will feel more at home with it?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Alan Gordon said:


> That's usually the most fun I have all year... :scratchin :blush:
> 
> ~Alan


Is it really that dull in Dawson, GA.? :lol:


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

HoTat2 said:


> Is it really that dull in Dawson, GA.? :lol:


I won't be touching that comment with a ten foot poll. It could come back to bite me later...  I'll just say it depends on what your hobbies are mostly... 

However, I was actually being self-deprecating in this case... 

~Alan


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I did look into system tables [0x082? PIDs] and found some strings related to the [+/- marked] channels:
- first, info from 101W Ku: 
ch491: "Rugby Channel 491."/"Rugby Ch. 491"/"tv:459.ch"/"459"	"Network 40966 CE access shadow channel with feature test 32 from network 0"/"CE Network access channel"
- second, those 19 channels above reside on Net#10 (tpn: 12, 13) an #15 (11,12,13)
- third, there are more:
"-BETHD" 329
"-FNCHD" 360
"-mnbcHD" 356
"-HISTHD" 269
"-CNNHD" 202
"-TBSHD" 247

It's appear CE program have own dedicated network #40966. And it's occupy five dedicated Ka transponders.


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

This is getting interesting


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Finalized testing.

+ channels stayed away after IAMANEDGECUTTER NOT search and flush of the guide data. Turned edge cutter back on and they eventually reappeared.


----------



## dvdmth (Jul 24, 2008)

P Smith said:


> I did look into system tables [0x082? PIDs] and found some strings related to the [+/- marked] channels:
> - first, info from 101W Ku:
> ch491: "Rugby Channel 491."/"Rugby Ch. 491"/"tv:459.ch"/"459"	"Network 40966 CE access shadow channel with feature test 32 from network 0"/"CE Network access channel"
> - second, those 19 channels above reside on Net#10 (tpn: 12, 13) an #15 (11,12,13)
> ...


I don't quite follow you. You seem to list five transponders (two on net#10 and three on net#15), but then you say the channels are on only three transponders. Five would be the right number for 25 HD channels IIRC.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dvdmth said:


> I don't quite follow you. You seem to list five transponders (two on net#10 and three on net#15), but then you say the channels are on only three transponders. Five would be the right number for 25 HD channels IIRC.


Thanks to pointing out - that was my second attempt to make notes. Mistakenly count by tpn numbers and missed the key - two sats. Corrected above, so can you change your post with my quote too?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I can confirm entering *IAMANEDGECUTTER NOT* as a Keyword plus two rapid Resets to clear the Guide data will remove the '+' Channels.

And if *IAMANEDGECUTTER* is in your Recent Searches - Delete it first.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Maybe they are going to test a new method where you can access a channels on demand channel without having to go to the 1000's?


----------



## Visman (Feb 17, 2008)

This might far fetched but could the +'s CH be east or west coast feeds?


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Visman said:


> This might far fetched but could the +'s CH be east or west coast feeds?


no CNBCHD west and no ESPN / ESPN 2 west but there is ESPN / ESPN 2 alt's.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Maybe they are going to test a new method where you can access a channels on demand channel without having to go to the 1000's?


My guess as well.


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

I don't see any of these on my HR22/100 , you see them in the favorites set up menu?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Maleman said:


> I don't see any of these on my HR22/100 , you see them in the favorites set up menu?


You'll only see them if you activated the "edgecutter" keyword.


----------



## pfueri (Jan 22, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> You'll only see them if you activated the "edgecutter" keyword.


Why has this thread out of hand ? Can't one of the experts that have the inside with DirecTv give us the answer ? Is this some big secret ?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

pfueri said:


> Is this some big secret ?


Yes, for right now it is. If it wasn't, the reason for these channels existing would have been posted.


----------



## homerrogue (Aug 27, 2011)

I disabled the channel duplications by going to
System Setup
Display
Preferences
Selected Hide SD Duplicates

Not sure if this pertains but it worked on both receivers I have


----------

